# Shocks and ride height for 66



## woolsey10 (Oct 18, 2011)

I just finished the body restoration on my 66 LeMans and after putting it back on the frame I noticed how high it sits. It's taller than my 4x4 pickup haha. The previous owner put air shocks on the rear and I'm not sure what springs or shocks are on the front, but I'm assuming they are reproductions of the stock ones since that is what the control arms are. But anyway I would like to lower the car a bit in front and back. I'm also not a fan of the air shocks. I am wondering if anyone has suggestions and pictures for reference on what shocks and springs to get. The engine is a Pontiac 400 from a 76 firebird, the wheels are 16 inch with radials all the way around. I don't race the car or anything like that, I mainly just want a comfortable ride with a more aggressive stance and better handling. From what I've read coilovers are not really necessary for a street car but I do want adjustable shocks so I can get exactly the stance I'm looking for. I'm thinking about the QA1 adjustable stocker star shocks, but I am open so suggestions. Coilovers vs adjustable shocks, QA1 vs Viking, etc. Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## denrael (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm personally not a big fan of the "jacked up" look myself. But for starters, if your tires are taller than the original 14's that came on the car, it will naturally sit taller than stock, forcing you to use different springs from the stock specs if you want stock ride height or lower. Beyond that, I think you have a misconception about "adjustable" shocks. For instance, QA1's Stocker Star shocks are excellent, but they are adjustable for jounce & rebound stiffness only, which has nothing to do with ride height.


----------

